

Windows Kerberos ticket theft and exploitation on other platforms - erglkjahlkh
https://mikkolehtisalo.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/copying-windows-kerberos-tickets-to-linux/

======
dsp1234
How far does this get without "Meterpreter session with SYSTEM privileges".

If this is required for the exploit, then this seems like a case of being on
the other side of the airtight hatch. [0][1]

[0] -
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2014/07/04/10539...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2014/07/04/10539205.aspx)

[1] -
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2007/08/07/42687...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2007/08/07/4268706.aspx#4282521)

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> If this is required for the exploit

there is no exploit as far as i can see. the article just describes how to use
a kerberos ticket generated on a machine on another machine.

